# First Deathwatch



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok so i have been thinking about this for a while so bear with me. I might be way off the mark with this. 

We now know that Garro was out on secret missions during the heresy from the description on the new audio book.
So i was thinking that maybe Garro and Qruze were part of the first Deathwatch and they went back to Isstavann on their first secret mission and recovered Loken and maybe Vipus and Tarvitz and inducted them into the deathwatch too. Four different legions there and possibly five if you count a worldeater survivor.
Not too sure who would have been the first inquisitor, maybe Malcador before he had to return to Terra before the seige.

I know it maybe a bit far fetched but there is still some logic to it.

What do you guys think, Opinions would be greatly appreciated good or bad.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its a definite possibility. However I would think that the Deathwatch were founded a bit more.. mundane. Garro was exposed to Chaos in its rawest form, he is one of the few men to enter the warp unprotected and survive, and he is one of the few who recognise the true threat it poses.

My guess is that Garro founded the Grey Knights for all these reasons. So that the Imperium would have a core of soldiers who knew the truth, that all other threats were secondary to Chaos and that Man must stand strong and resolute against the Ruinous Powers.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah you could be right there, i cant wait for the audio book to see if it sheds any light on it.

Heres another thought on the grey nights, what about Qruze he went back to the old luna wolves armour which is something like the greynights colours. coincidence maybe?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Im with LoTn on that. I think the deathwatvh was created well after the heresy/garro.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree with Garro being the first grey knight.

The speech at the end of flight of the einstein, is far too close to the ordos of the inquisition.

As for Garro going back to Istavaan, very possible, though i don't see why he would, he knew they would be virus bombed. Maybe the emperor sent him back for any survivor, but i must admit I'm not sure. Personally i hope Tarvitz is dead, i think his end was succinct and well played.

Loken as much as i wish he was dead, can see it happening, as for Vipus, he had better be alive. Love that guy and felt his lack of an ending was a travesty of justice.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> Heres another thought on the grey nights, what about Qruze he went back to the old luna wolves armour which is something like the greynights colours. coincidence maybe?


Merely a coincidence. You cannot use Astartes armour colourings as evidence whatever way you look at it. And besides from that, their not really that similar anyway.

The main problem I can see with Garro becoming one of the first Grey Knights, is that so far he doesn't seem to have manifested any psychic talent whatsoever - and _Codex: Daemonhunters_ states quite simply that all Grey Knights are psykers. Of course there is always the possibility he is some form of latent psyker, but that isn't even hinted at anywhere.

Personally I see him as certainly having _something_ to do with the Inquisition. But what, is nothing more than a guess currently.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

My thoughts on the talent is the emperor's geneseed is present in every grey knight. Maybe thats where the psychic talent comes from. Do you believe its possible for the big E to take one geneseed out and place his own in?

I mean its the emperor that would be doing this, the master of genetic mutation, I would say if anyone could do it he could. After that they could recruit as any other legion does, picking the best they could find at a young age.

I mean I have never heard of an astartes inquisitor, they are bred for war not subtlety and guile, consequentially i think the formation of the grey knights/ deathwatch is far more likely.

Though mortarion hated psykers, refused to have psykers in his legions so I cant see Garro being a latent psyker


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree about the psyker stuff thats why i was siding on the side of the deatwatch. An inquisitor leading a group of space marines from different legions. ie some of the survivors from Isstavaan. Garro, tarvitz, loken, vipus etc...

Nobody yet has commented on the thought that maybe malcador could have been the first inquisitor, maybe a bit far fetched but still a possibility.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought malcador was dead, prised off the golden throne, he gave the last of his battered strength to wake the emperor from his coma

I'm sure i read that somewhere?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

FORTHELION said:


> I agree about the psyker stuff thats why i was siding on the side of the deatwatch. An inquisitor leading a group of space marines from different legions. ie some of the survivors from Isstavaan. Garro, tarvitz, loken, vipus etc...
> 
> Nobody yet has commented on the thought that maybe malcador could have been the first inquisitor, maybe a bit far fetched but still a possibility.


As deathbringer said Malcador died, on the last day of the Siege of Terra- he crumbled to dust when the Emperor replaced him on the Golden Throne.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah he is but thats only during the seige of terra that happens. He could have been the founder and first inquisitor before that. He may have been sent out to uncover the full extent of the heresy and who all that had turned with hi own personal bodyguard, i.e the deathwatch, garro and his crew


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

FORTHELION said:


> yeah he is but thats only during the seige of terra that happens. He could have been the founder and first inquisitor before that. He may have been sent out to uncover the full extent of the heresy and who all that had turned with hi own personal bodyguard, i.e the deathwatch, garro and his crew


Possible, but doubtful. Remember that Malcador was the regent of Terra whilst the Emperor toiled away in the Imperial Dungeon. Thus he directly ruled Terra (and by extension the Imperium itself) in the Emeperor's name throughout pretty much the entire 7 years of the Heresy. Quite simply he was too busy to be off on any secret missions.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Possible, but doubtful. Remember that Malcador was the regent of Terra whilst the Emperor toiled away in the Imperial Dungeon. Thus he directly ruled Terra (and by extension the Imperium itself) in the Emeperor's name throughout pretty much the entire 7 years of the Heresy. Quite simply he was too busy to be off on any secret missions.


True enough alright ill give you the Malcador bit, it was a bit far fetched.

Though im sticking with Garro being in the first deathwatch rather than the greynights as deathbringer has already stated he showed no sign of psychic ability.:biggrin:


----------

